# Woodsmith #58 / Dovetail Jig



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi I'm looking for a copy of Woodsmith #58 specifically the dovetail jig they have in that issue. I have a later magazine #125 that tells how to use it but not how to make it. 

Actually a scan of the pages would be enough 

Thanks


----------



## luckdragon (Jul 26, 2007)

do you need that one specifically? there's also a "build your own dovetail Jig" article in shopnotes #43


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

I got it a while ago and have finished the half-blind dove tail and am almost with the full dove tail. Thanks


----------

